# Pc leiser machen? Wie ? Software- _und_ Hardwaretechnisch

## bröggle

Hallo, 

ich wollte euch fragen wie ich meinen Pc leiser kriege... denn der rattert mir hier die Ohren voll...

Die Lärmverursachenden Teile sind wohl diese:

ECS KM400M2/Pc-Chips M851 mit AMd 2200+

Radeon 9200 128mb

350 Watt netzteil

1.) Wie kann ich den leiser machen, aus Hardwaresicht (Dämmatten,passive Lüfter etc... ) und was kostet der Spaß?

2.) Wie kann ich z.b. den Prozessorlüfter z.b. temperatur gesteuert unter linux laufen lassen? Gibt es hierzu Programme?Welche Kernel optionen brauche ich dazu?

Ihr kennt euch da sicher besser aus als ich  :Wink: 

----------

## ToeiRei

Um meinen Laptop leiser zu bekommen habe ich mal die CPU-Frequenz runtergeschraubt wenn nix zu rechnen war. Lesen kann man mit 600 MHz genauso... -> cpufreqd koennte dir ev helfen.

Rei

----------

## Lenz

Mal ein paar Ideen:

emerge athcool; Dieses Tool läuft als Daemon im Hintergrund und aktiviert einen Kühlbefehl von AMD Athlons  solange die Leistung nicht benötigt wird, es treten keine Performanceeinbußen auf -> bei mir wurde die Temperatur der CPU um 10° C allein dadurch gesenkt. Niedrigere Temperatur bedeutet bei temperaturgesteuerten Lüftern natürlich auch geringere Umdrehungszahlen und daher weniger Lärmverursachung.

auf bisherige Kühlelemente spezielle, leisere Lüfter bauen

auf die Grafikkarte eine Heatpipe oder ähnliches bauen

leiseren CPU-Kühler kaufen

leiseres Netzteil zulegen (z.B. eines von be quiet!)

den Rechner von innen mit Dämmmatten auskleiden

Das die Lüfter temperaturgesteuert laufen geht eigentlich nicht von Linux aus sondern hardwareseitig. Sprich, der Lüfter hat einen Sensor der die Temperatur misst oder das Netzteil sorgt für die Lüftersteuerung.

----------

## TheX

Der Prozessorlüfter ist meistens am lautesten, da könnte es helfen den im BIOS (wenn möglich) runterzuschrauben. SONST: Neuen holen. Leise Lüfter gibts ab 10 euro.

http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=HJLV41&

Ich habe in meinem Rechner den Lüfter im Netzteil auch gegen einen Papst-Lüfter getauscht.

Is zwar relativ teuer aber schön leise.

Für die Grafikkarte könnte man auch auf nen anderen Lüfter umsteigen, fall notwendig, es gibt aber auch schon passive Kits, die auch schnelle Karten schön kühl halten. 

http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?artno=JZZ%2356&

http://www2.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=JZZ%2340&#tecData

Von Wasserkühlungen würd ich die Finger lassen, die scheinen nur leiser als Lüfter aber irgenwie muss das Kühlwasser ja auch gekühlt werden, und genau da wird dann meisten gespart und nen Schlechter Lüfter eingebaut. Ausserdem sind die Arsch-teuer ..

Mit Software bekommt man den PC nur unwesent leiser, es sei denn man hat Frequency-Scaling (64bit Prozessor) und ne vom Board unterstüzte Lüftersteuerung. was Deins nicht hat .

----------

## ToeiRei

Warnung zu Heatpipes:

Bei Heatpipes sollte der Temperaturunterschied zur Umgebung mind 10 Grad betragen dass die Kuehlung klappt. Bei meinem ShuttleX gab's da an waermeren Tagen schon Wunder da der Kuehler zu spaet wirkte (Buero hatte um die 45 Grad).

Rei

----------

## AGM

Bei meinem System habe ich den CPU-Lüfter und das Netzgerät ausgetauscht. Waren beides recht günstige aber auch sehr leise Teile.

<CPU-Lüfter> Arctic Cooling Copper Silent 2 Rev. 2 18db ca. 14 (glaube ich... Den habe ich in einem kleinen Hardwareladen entdeckt...)

<Netzgerät> mit 1x120mm Lüfter 19db für 22,90.

Also ich bin mit der Lösung bis jetzt sehr zufrieden!

----------

## bröggle

hmm, das ging ja flott  :Wink: 

Es gibt ja auch spezielle Kerneloptionen (mir fällt der name nicht ein) die auch eine Art "Energiespar effekt haben"

->helfen die und welche wären dies?

Ich habe in einem anderen Tread mal gefragt(mitlerweile gelöscht) wie ich am besten die aktuelle Temperatur meiner CPU rausbekomme... hat nie geklappt weil mir anscheinend irgendwelche kernel optionen wieder fehlten...

Wisst ihr wie ich das rausfinden kann? Es gab da irgendwie die möglichkeit im im /proc file system nachzusehen...

EDIT:

Was ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte:

Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen?

----------

## Lenz

Ich hab mir letztens ein Netzteil von be quiet! gekauft. Das ist sehr leise und steuert mir die übrigen Lüfter im Gehäuse gleich mit. War allerdings etwas teuer, wobei ich sehr zufrieden mit bin. Als CPU-Kühler habe ich seit einigen Tagen den Thermaltake SilentBoost, nachdem mir ein Arctic Cooling II abgeraucht ist.

Zusätzlich hab ich Athcool am laufen, was ziemlich viel Wärme einspart (10° C bei mir im Normalbetrieb, wenn ich kompiliere ist damit natürlich Schluss).

Einzigstes Sorgenkind ist nun leider die Grafikkarte (GF3Ti200) die einen sehr kleinen, aber ziemlich schnell drehenden und daher lauten Lüfter hat. Leider kommen die von mir in Augenschein genommen Lösungen wie z.B. eine Heatpipe nicht in Frage, weil diese alle den Nachteil haben, dass sie einen PCI-Slot verbrauchen. Ich bin aber leider auf alle PCI-Slots angewiesen. Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Idee ob es auch einen leisen Kühler/Lüfter für Grafikkarten gibt, der nicht den PCI-Slot nebem der Grafikkarte verbraucht?

-- Lenz

----------

## TheX

 *Quote:*   

> Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen?

 

So "Fragen"  Will ich NIE NIE wieder sehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## Lenz

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Es gibt ja auch spezielle Kerneloptionen (mir fällt der name nicht ein) die auch eine Art "Energiespar effekt haben"
> 
> ->helfen die und welche wären dies?

 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du ACPI meinst. Aber das bringt Dir ja eher was beim Standby-Modus etc.

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Ich habe in einem anderen Tread mal gefragt(mitlerweile gelöscht) wie ich am besten die aktuelle Temperatur meiner CPU rausbekomme... hat nie geklappt weil mir anscheinend irgendwelche kernel optionen wieder fehlten...
> 
> Wisst ihr wie ich das rausfinden kann? Es gab da irgendwie die möglichkeit im im /proc file system nachzusehen...

 

Was du brauchst ist lm-sensors. Ist im Portagetree. Im Kernel musst du die Sensoren unter I2C Support als Modul einkompilieren.

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen?

 

Ich hoffe mal du meinst das jetzt erst: Wahrscheinlich vibrieren zwei Teile deines Gehäuses miteinander (ausgelöst durch ein rotierendes DVD-Laufwerk oder eine Festplatte).

Eine Lösung für dieses Problem wären beispielsweise spezielle Aufhängungen für Festplatten oder DVD-Laufwerke, sodass die Vibration die durch die Rotation entsteht nicht so stark auf das Gehäuse übertragen wird.

-- Lenz

----------

## bröggle

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sensors
> 
> it87-isa-0290
> ...

 

Warum sind hier soviele Alarms ?

"Ich hoffe mal du meinst das jetzt erst:"

Ja sicher... ich weiß jetzt nicht was daran spaßig sein könnte..

ICh lasse mal Athcool laufen, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was...

----------

## sven-tek

gescheites Netzteil wirkt wunder, und bei mir war der absolute Lärmkiller ein großer großer großer passiver Kühler für die Grafikkarte. Wenn ich Zeit hab mach ich mal nen Foto von dem eigenbau, dagegen ist jeder Zalman ne Mücke.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Einzigstes Sorgenkind ist nun leider die Grafikkarte (GF3Ti200) .... Leider kommen die von mir in Augenschein genommen Lösungen wie z.B. eine Heatpipe nicht in Frage, weil diese alle den Nachteil haben, dass sie einen PCI-Slot verbrauchen...

 

@Lenz: Da ich selbst bis vor wenigen Wochen eine Geforce3 Ti hatte muss ich dir erzählen das meine passiv gekühlt war und keinen PCI-Slot belegte...

Also denke ich das auch bei deiner kein alzu großer passiver Kühlkörper nötig sein wird.  Allerdings war der Kühlkörper recht breit und auch ziemlich lang - sowas könnte also nicht bei allen Grafikkarten der Geforce3-Reihe passen.

EDIT: Oh, sehe gerade bei eBay das es dort eine Menge Ti-200 Karten mit passiven Kühlern gibt.

----------

## c07

Für Leute mit einer alten Zweitfestplatte, auf die nicht laufend zugegriffen wird, kann es auch lohnend sein, sie schnell in den Standby zu schicken. Ich hab z.B. hdb_args="-qS36" in /etc/conf.d/hdparm .

----------

## z4Rilla

 *c07 wrote:*   

> Für Leute mit einer alten Zweitfestplatte, auf die nicht laufend zugegriffen wird, kann es auch lohnend sein, sie schnell in den Standby zu schicken. Ich hab z.B. hdb_args="-qS36" in /etc/conf.d/hdparm .

 

auf wieviel min timeout setzt S36 ?

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *Quote:*   

> Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen?

 

Ich würde mal das Teil aufmachen und alle Schrauben nachzeihen, wahrscheinlich ist was lose.

Gummiunterlagsscheiben unters Mainboard, zwischen Festplatten und Gehäuse und wo sonst noch möglich, kann auch Wunder bewirken (nur wenn die Lüfter schon leise sind  :Wink:  ).

Gruss, Dominik

----------

## frary

Bei mir waren vor allem Festplatte und Grafikkarte sehr laut. Festplatte hab ich getauscht. Bei IBM gab es zwar ein Tool, mit dem man die Platte leiser machen konnte, aber sie war dann auch echt lahm!!

Die Grafikkarte ( Radeon 9000, 128mb) hatte diesen nervigen kleinen Lüfter, dessen Frequenz man in einem ruhigen Raum sehr gut hören kann. Ein VGA-Silencer von Arctic Cooling hat sie leise gemacht aber verbraucht einen PCI-Steckplatz. Zudem war die Montage nicht so einfach wie auf der Packung beschrieben und er passt nicht bei jeder Karte.

Nachdem dann alles leise war, konnte man den CPU-Lüfter ( Arctic Cooling Copper Silent ) hören, was ich mit athcool auf ein erträgliches Maß bringen konnte.

Alles in allem ist so ein Umbau eher unbefriedigend, aber ich habe neulich ein System gebastelt mit Seasonic Netzteil ( 120mm Lüfter von Papst, 420 Watt ) und einem CPU-Kühler, von ich glaube Coolermaster, der über die Temperatur des Kühlkörpers die Lüfterdrehzahl regelt. Der bleibt sogar ab und an ganz stehen, in Verbindung mit athcool sicher eine gute Sache.

Besagter Rechner war unter Vollast bei offenem Gehäuse sehr leise. Zudem war alles in einem stabilen, schallgedämmten Gehäuse verbaut. Aber das war auch eine optimale Lösung, passiv gekühlte Grafikkarte und Northbridge und kein Schnickschnack, der Krach macht.

Solange du also ein wackeliges Gehäuse oder eine elend Laute Komponente in deinem System hast, wird das Gerät nie richtig leise. Ich habe nach Gehör die Krachmacher gesucht und nach und nach ausgetauscht. Irgendein Geräusch macht er immer noch, aber ich kann damit leben und kaufe mir beim nächsten mal die Einzelteile gezielter auf leise....

Gruß und viel Spass beim Basteln...

Torsten

----------

## gentop

 *Quote:*   

> Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen?

 

Bist du sicher, dass kein Kabel in der Nähe eines Lüfters hängt welches ggf. dort gegenkommen kann und somit den "Lärm" verursacht?

----------

## EOF

Die frage gab es mal in einem englischen forum. Die beste idee ist meiner meinung noch immer eine oder mehrere zimmerwände zwischen benutzer und computer zu bringen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186642&highlight=fanless&sid=b56b5537aef48bb01b7c9156c5f392a5

----------

## misterjack

 *Quote:*   

> Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen?

 

MAL N PAAR ORDENLTICHE LÜFTER KAUFEN!

Wenn man das liest, gegen PC treten. Ich trete doch auch nicht gegen ein Baby wenn es schreit

----------

## chrib

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Manchmal ist der Lärm echt erträglich.... aber manchmal ist es ziemlich laut (bei gleicher last) "tritt" gegen das gehäuse hilft dann.. woran könnte das liegen? 
> 
> MAL N PAAR ORDENLTICHE LÜFTER KAUFEN!
> 
> 

 

Deine Tastatur ist kaputt.

@bröggle:

Ich habe bei mir das Netzteil gegen ein relativ leises von Zalman ausgetauscht, sowie den CPU-Lüfter und die Grafikkarte ersetzt.

Danach war die Lärmbelästigung um einiges geringer, so dass ich jetzt auch mal den Rechner über Nacht laufen kann, ohne dass der Schlaf gestört wird. An Deiner Stelle würde ich die potentiellen Lärmquellen des Rechners lokalisieren und nach und nach gegen etwas leises austauschen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## TheX

 *Slalomsk8ter wrote:*   

> Gummiunterlagsscheiben unters Mainboard, zwischen Festplatten und Gehäuse und wo sonst noch möglich, kann auch Wunder bewirken (nur wenn die Lüfter schon leise sind  ). 
> 
> Gruss, Dominik

 

Also, das würd ich mir nochmal überlegen !!!

Das Mainboard braucht den Massepunkt wenigstens einmal am Gehäuse !!!!!!

Wenn mögliche Überspannungen irgendwo im Mainboard "versickern" kann auch mal ganz schnell Ende sein mit Rechnerei.

Dann hätte sich das Problem mit der Lautstärke natürlich auch ganz schnell erledigt !!

Wie dem auch sei;    Du kannst überall Gummi- oder Isolierende Unterlegscheiben hinpacken aber nicht zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse !!!!

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung !  :Wink: 

----------

## eddi5

mein rezept gegen den luefterpark bei mir zu hause war eine passive wasserkuehlung von kailon.

nimmt zwar mehr platz ein ,sieht aber auch schick aus.

habe bei mir das komplette paket eingebaut, also cpu,gpu und chipsatzkuehler und dazu einen thermogregelten gehaeuseluefter, passive speicherkuehler und ein leises netzteil.

mfg eddi5

edit: @TheX ich habe eine ganze gummimatte zwischen mainboard und gehaeuse   :Wink: 

----------

## TheX

@eddi5 : Da wird mir ganz anders...  :Surprised:  ! Mir is echt schon nen Rechner deshalb abgeschissen !! Grafikarte und Board im Arsch !!!

Tu deinem Rechner was Gutes und nimm das ding weg! was soll das schon Isolieren...

edit: verschrieben..

----------

## eddi5

habe die gummimatte dazwischengelegt, weil es ohne immer irgendwo einen kriechstrom gab und der rechner erst garnicht anging.ich habe nicht rausgefunden wo, muss allerdings dazu sagen das ich das im alten rechner habe, also den ohne wasserkuehlung und ich das mainboard anderweitig geerdet habe.

----------

## TheX

bin irgendwie beruhigt..  :Smile: 

----------

## bröggle

@misterjack: natürlich trete ich nicht dagegen... ich drück z.b. halt leicht oben oder an die seite des pcs, deshalb auch die hochkommatas.

@eddi5: Das ganze ist aber halt für mich auch eine Kostenfrage...

:/

----------

## eddi5

gut eine passive wasserkuehlung ist vielleicht nicht gerade die preisguenstigste variante, es gibt jedoch schon relativ preisguenstige aktive wakues und themperaturgeregelte luefter sind auch nicht die teuersten...

viel spass noch beim basteln und bauen    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Slalomsk8er

An sich sollte das Mainboard über den ATX-Stromstecker geerdet sein.[img:ea4a18ad2c]http://www.commodorecheetah.co.uk/MyCommodoreWorld/C128T-PSU/ATX-PowerOn.gif[/img:ea4a18ad2c] 

Auch sollte die Erdung über das Gehäuse bei meiner Gummiunterlagsscheibenversion nicht flöten gehen, da die Schrauben nicht aus Kunststoff sind und zwischen Mainboard und Schraubenkopf kein gummi ist.

Gruss, Dominik

----------

## Robelix

Von Wasserkühlung, Heatpipes, Gummimatten usw halt ich persönlich sehr wenig, lieber die konventionelle Methode:

- Gutes und überdimensioniertes Netzteil mit geregeltem Lüfter (Beste Erfahrungen hab ich mit BeQuiet)

- Guter Prozessorkühler (Arctic sind super und spottbillig, halten aber kaum länger als ein Jahr. Inzwischen verwend ich meist irgendwelche billigen aber großen Kühlkörper mit 8-auf-12 cm Rohr und einem Papst drauf)

- CPU etwas untertakten

- Matrox G550 (ist passiv gekühlt)

- Segate Harddisk (die mit dem Gummimantel rundrum)

Ja, Doom3-tauglich wird das Ganze sicher nicht, aber das ist auch nicht das was ich wollte.

Oder gleich die ultimative Methode:

Lärmkiste in den Abstellraum und mit lüfterlosem VIA C3 remote X fahren.

Robelix

----------

## bröggle

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Guter Prozessorkühler (Arctic sind super und spottbillig, halten aber kaum länger als ein Jahr. Inzwischen verwend ich meist irgendwelche billigen aber großen Kühlkörper mit 8-auf-12 cm Rohr und einem Papst drauf)
> 
> 

 

hä? Diese Methode versteh ich nicht... beide Temperatur geregelt?

d.h. 2 lüfter?

Andere Alternative wäre natürlich ein lautloser Office pc (rd. 100,aber recht langsame cpu)... aber damit kann ich dann überhaupt kein spiel mehr spielen...(denke ich zumindest) , aber wenn mir jemand einen schenken will immer her damit.

Zum Thema vibrierendes Gehäuse:

Ich habe jetzt einige test gemacht... und wenn ich von oben leicht auf das gehäuse drücke dann "ratterts im Karton" , also wird sehr wahrscheinlich das NEtzteil der größte Rüttler sein, oder?

Und wie kann man sowas beheben?

Andere Sache noch:Erhöhen Dämmatten die Systemtemperatur nicht noch mehr? (weile meine Heizung hier isz eh schon ziemlich warm...)

----------

## Robelix

 *bröggle wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   
> 
> - Guter Prozessorkühler (Arctic sind super und spottbillig, halten aber kaum länger als ein Jahr. Inzwischen verwend ich meist irgendwelche billigen aber großen Kühlkörper mit 8-auf-12 cm Rohr und einem Papst drauf)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Nein, nein, man nehme:

Einen billigen Kühler a la: http://www.geizhals.at/a83688.html , den Lüfter der da drauf schmeisst man weg, statt dessen so ein Ding http://www.e-tec.at/new/index.php?xlink=4817 und einen 12cm Papst drauf.

Ja, Platz im Gehäuse muss natürlich vorhanden sein  :Wink: 

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Andere Alternative wäre natürlich ein lautloser Office pc (rd. 100,aber recht langsame cpu)... aber damit kann ich dann überhaupt kein spiel mehr spielen...(denke ich zumindest) , aber wenn mir jemand einen schenken will immer her damit.
> 
> 

 

Ich hab' vor mir mal so was von der Sorte zuzulegen: http://www.geizhals.at/a46728.html, und dann hauptsächlich remote X zu fahren. (Leider sind die Pegasos so immens überteuert)

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Thema vibrierendes Gehäuse:
> 
> Ich habe jetzt einige test gemacht... und wenn ich von oben leicht auf das gehäuse drücke dann "ratterts im Karton" , also wird sehr wahrscheinlich das NEtzteil der größte Rüttler sein, oder?
> ...

 

Würde mal sagen, da ist irgendwas nicht richtig angeschraubt.

Robelix

----------

## bröggle

also ich habe die Gehörmethode angewandt, am lautesten ist der Cpu lüfter,der auch das Brummern des Gehäuse verursacht... :/

Also das mainboard 'hängt' vertikal im gehäuse und ist an seiner rückseite an eine metallplatte befestigt, die wiederum an 3 seiten mit dem gehäuse verbunden ist, aber recht dünn ist.

-->die vibrationen werden auf das blech üübertragen das das ganze vielleichts ogar verstärkt und dann ans gehäuse weiter gibt...

Was kann man da machen?

Wie ist das mit den Dämmatten? um wieviel grad erhöhen die die cpu und gehäuse temperatur?

Denn ich weiß nicht ob mein eierkocher (Pc) das überlebt....

immerhin habe ich jetzt schon unter Vollast (Seti)

61° C Cpu

48° C Innenraum gehäuse...

-->nicht dass sich dann ein Wärmestau ergibt...

Und meine Radeon 9200 hat anscheinend gar keinen Lüfter (¿?¿?!) (nur passiven kühlkörper)

----------

## Kodiak

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 61° C Cpu
> 
> 48° C Innenraum gehäuse...
> ...

 

Holla, wirklich ziemlich warm in deiner Kiste.

Und das mit dem passiven Kühler bei der 9200 ist normal, die braucht keinen aktiven.

----------

## psyqil

 *bröggle wrote:*   

> am lautesten ist der Cpu lüfter
> 
> [...]
> 
> 61° C Cpu

 Wie AGM schon meinte, ein recht leiser Arctic kostet keine 15...

----------

## Lenz

Mit dem Arctic Cooling hab ich aber leider die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der gar nicht sooo gut kühlt. Meine CPU war immer so 48°C und beim Kompilieren bis zu 62° C heiß. Dann hat er nach einem Jahr Betrieb auch noch angefangen laut zu werden  :Sad: .

Jetzt habe ich einen Termaltake SilentBoost und jetzt ist die CPU beim Kompilieren 48° C  :Smile: .

-- Lenz

----------

## bröggle

@lenz:wieviel kostet der?tem. gesteuert?

und noch ne etwas allgemeinere frage:

bei den meisten Lüfter beschreibungen haben die Lüfter ~2000rpm

meiner dreht hier aber mit 5443 rpm!

Macht das was?(außer lärm )

----------

## bröggle

sorry für doppelpost, aber ich denke das ist einen eigenen Beitrag wert:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=78799&item=6735560317&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Was haltet ihr davon?

----------

## Lenz

Das Teil ist natürlich cool, allerdings ziemlich teuer und zusätzlich brauchst du trotzdem noch eine ausgefeilte Gehäuselüftung, damit du keinen Hitzestau bekommst.

----------

## schachti

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge athcool; Dieses Tool läuft als Daemon im Hintergrund und aktiviert einen Kühlbefehl von AMD Athlons  solange die Leistung nicht benötigt wird, es treten keine Performanceeinbußen auf -> bei mir wurde die Temperatur der CPU um 10° C allein dadurch gesenkt. Niedrigere Temperatur bedeutet bei temperaturgesteuerten Lüftern natürlich auch geringere Umdrehungszahlen und daher weniger Lärmverursachung.
> 
> 

 

Hört sich interessant an, aber auf http://members.jcom.home.ne.jp/jacobi/linux/softwares.html#athcool kommen die Boards mit SiS Chipsatz leider nicht gut weg.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich habe ein K7S6A mit SiS 745 Chipsatz - vom Vorgänger K7S5A mit SiS 735 Chipsatz wird dort ja von bösen Problemen berichtet.

Hat vielleicht jemand athcool schon erfolgreich mit dem K7S6A bzw. SiS 745 Chipsatz getestet?

----------

## bröggle

Frage an die silencer unter euch...

ich habe mich entschieden korkplatten reinzubauen... und dann evtl nochn gehäuse lüfter (ich habe wirklich keinen... habe nachgeschaut)

weil die sind günstiger als die schaumstoffteile und erhöhen die Temperatur denke ich nicht so sehr...

ist es dabie besser eine dicke platte zunehemen oder mehrere lagen zusammen zu legen?

und um wieviel grad geht die temperatur nach oben?

----------

## DerMojo

Hallo zusammen!

Also das mit den Dämmplatten & der Auswirkung auf die Temperatur würde mich auch interessieren...

Aber ich hab andere Sorgen: Mein Prozessor ist im unbelasteten Zustand schon auf ca. 44°C, unter Last auch bis 62°C (im Sommer auch mehr).

Kann mir jemand einen guten (d.h. kalten) Lüfter empfehlen, der mir endlich etwas Frischluft schafft und dabei so leise wie möglich arbeitet? (Pentium 4, kein HT)

Der SilentTower von Thermaltake sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber ein paar Erfahrungen wären mir lieb. Mein Artic Silent laß sich damals auf der Produktbeschreibung auch ganz gut, aber naja...

Danke!

Daniel

----------

## equinox0r

bei mir senkt das hier den geräuschpegel drastisch nach unten. etwas teurer, aber lohnt sich  :Smile: 

----------

## Aproxx

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Mal ein paar Ideen:
> 
> emerge athcool; Dieses Tool läuft als Daemon im Hintergrund und aktiviert einen Kühlbefehl von AMD Athlons  solange die Leistung nicht benötigt wird, es treten keine Performanceeinbußen auf -> bei mir wurde die Temperatur der CPU um 10° C allein dadurch gesenkt. Niedrigere Temperatur bedeutet bei temperaturgesteuerten Lüftern natürlich auch geringere Umdrehungszahlen und daher weniger Lärmverursachung.
> 
> auf bisherige Kühlelemente spezielle, leisere Lüfter bauen
> ...

 

Eine Frage bzgl. athcool hätte ich: Funktioniert das auch mit einem dual Opteron System?

----------

## bröggle

hmm, ich denke mal nicht, aber ich weiß es nicht...

sorry

ich möchte nur schnell berichten:

Mein system ist nun endlich (relativ) leise...

Ich habe mir bei Conrad folgendes gekauft:

6 auf 8er rohr (auf mein board geht nur ein 6er! und ein 6 auf 12er Rohr gibt es bei conrad nicht) 5

ein termaltake 8er lüfter

einen termaltake 12er lüfter

und so ein schaumstoff dämmaten pack (reicht für links rechts oben unten) für 5 !

Insgesammt habe ich so um die 50 rausgehauen mei ne ganze menge, aber günstiger als wasser kühlung, ich habe meine ruhe (v-a die vibrationen sind weg) und mein system ist auch ziemlich kühl...

jetzt sieht das ganze so aus:

fan1:     2136 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div =  :Cool:  //-3300rpm!

fan2:     1454 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div =  :Cool:  //+1454 (den gabs vorher nicht)

fan3:        0 RPM  (min = 2657 RPM, div = 2)

M/B Temp:    +61 C  (low  =   +15 C, high =   +40 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM -2°C

CPU Temp:    +38 C  (low  =   +15 C, high =   +45 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM -11°C

Ich denke mal die Werte sind nun nicht mehr ganz so schlimm v.a in hinblick auf das gehäuse innere was ja auf die komplett hardware schlägt...

Wenn einer von euch irgendwo ein 6 auf 12 rohr sieht, sagt mir bitte bescheid;-)

----------

## Robelix

Eigentlich müßte man ein 6-auf-8er und ein 8-auf-12er Rohr zusammenschrauben können. Die Frage ist dann aber ob die ganze Konstruktion nicht zu hoch wird, zwischen Lüfter und Gehäusewand sollte schon einiges an Platz bleiben.

----------

## bröggle

genau, deshalb habe ichs nicht gemacht... und die weite  strecke zwischen Lüfter und kühlkörper ist sicher auch nicht ideal...

und wer weiß ob des plastik/Mainboard dann die hebelwirklung überlebt... son 12er ist doch ein wenig schwerer...

----------

## Anarcho

Mein Server steckt in einem SilentMaxx ST-11 Bigtower.

Das ding ist richtig gut, leider auch nicht ganz billig. Aber wer's leise mag, dem kann ich es wirklich empfehlen und es sieht auch noch ganz nett aus.

http://www.silentmaxx.de/st-reihe.php

Es gibt auch mittlerweile ne Pro serie davon

----------

## Robelix

Diese Sielent-mäxe scheinen wirklich was drauf zu haben.

Besonders beeindruckend find' ich den komplett lüfterlosen Tower http://www.silentmaxx.de/stp1.php (leider auch preislich besonders beeindruckend)

----------

